# flea market weekend.....so far



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

This Sunday, besides being Fathers Day, is our anniversary. My wife and I both enjoy flea markets and garage sales so we took off yesterday and today. We went to 3 different flea markets and accidentally found a small town with a community garage sale weekend. Here is my HO slot car finds:









:thumbsup:

The Riggen Mr Hot Rod came from a dealer that had 6, 48 car cases of HO slots. There were T-Jets, AFX, TYCO in there and the one Riggen. His asking price on the AFX and TYCO were all around $25 - $28. T-Jets were ~$30. Nothing rare.

The Miller, 40 Ford and LL Petty cars came from a dealer that had ~12 more cars. These were the ONLY ones not broken, crushed, missing chassis parts, etc...

The Ford J was in a box of die cast.

Total for all 5 cars = $55:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Happy Fathers Day to all you Dad's out there!!!!

Marty


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang!!!! You got the Riggen and the other 4 for 55??? Holy cow, ya did good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW!!! Thats a great FIND!!

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice riggen there, marty!i am guessing that was the biggest priced car!


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

*riggen*

sweet riggen wanta trade it I'll make you a sweet offer, tell me what you need for it.. 

Sweeeeeet Car.

Slotnut:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

OK guys, I lied.

The actual cost was $55.50.:wave:

$40 - Riggen
$15 - 2 TYCO, 1 LL
$0.50 - Ford J

Sorry I mislead you, please forgive me!

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

slotnut said:


> sweet riggen wanta trade it I'll make you a sweet offer, tell me what you need for it..
> 
> Sweeeeeet Car.
> 
> Slotnut:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


PM sent.

Marty


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice Miller Tyco -- I still need to get one of those some day.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Nice Miller Tyco -- I still need to get one of those some day.


PM sent.

Marty


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Here's my finds at today's flea
Got the cigar box full of pullback chassis for $20
Got the Willys for $10 and got the Charger for $5

The Willys is mounted on an AFX chassis by way of notches cut on side of body, slick way of mounting a racer as it lets the body float.
I will be using this method to mount up some JL Runners.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Pomfish said:


> Here's my finds at today's flea
> Got the cigar box full of pullback chassis for $20
> Got the Willys for $10 and got the Charger for $5
> 
> ...


Sad way to cut up an excelleraters body, but kool for JL!

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I forgot, I got this too:










Up to $56.50 now.

Marty


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not bad at all! :thumbsup:rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I hit Roots' Country Market in Lancaster, PA today. This is what I got:










This Bill Elliot set is in very nice shape, only missing the instructions. 










this, on the other hand, is trashed. No controllers, no Pit Kit, the Porsche is in
nice shape, but the Vette has a cracked window post and is missing windows. Neither chassis is close to running. Box is beat and almost half the track has busted tabs. The bonus was the two Artins and one Tyco I worked in with the deal.

--rick


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> ...but the Vette has a cracked window post and is missing windows...
> 
> --rick


*Rat Rod! Rat Rod! Rat Rod! Rat Rod!*

I'm just sayin' you could make a nice rat rod from the bustified vette... :freak:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

That box brings back memories. The Pit Row Special was my first set way back. I think it was about 1972 or 73. Nostalgic Dave.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> I hit Roots' Country Market in Lancaster, PA today. This is what I got:
> This Bill Elliot set is in very nice shape, only missing the instructions.
> --rick


Can you figure out how to set it up or should we send help?:wave: (You know I'm kidding, right?)

Nice haul!

Marty


----------

